# Totodile vs Wargle



## shy ♡ (Apr 3, 2015)

Totodile said:


> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> ...


[size=+2]*Wargle vs Totodile*[/size]

*Wargle's active squad*

 *Ferno* the male Charmander <Blaze> @ Fire Stone
 *Sleezy* the male Slakoth <Truant> @ Amulet Coin
 *Washibon* the male Rufflet <Keen Eye> @ Eviolite
 *Caimanly* the male Sandile <Intimidate>
 *Martimur* the male Cubchoo <Snow Cloak>
 *Scraggy* the male Scraggy <Moxie>
 *Zona* the female Solosis <Magic Guard> @ Life Orb
 *Androgynous Porygon* the genderless Porygon <Download> @ Up-Grade
 *Andro* the female Timburr <Sheer Force> @ Black Belt
 *Glauert* the male Skrelp <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg


*Totodile's active squad*

 *Sobek* the male Totodile <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Sekhmet* the female Luxio <Intimidate> @ Lucky Egg
 *Camazotz* the female Zubat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Ganymede* the male Ralts <Trace> @ Dawn Stone
 *Anput* the female Riolu <Inner Focus> @ Soothe Bell
 *Hel* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *Sin* the male Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Soothe Bell
 *Perry* the male Honedge <No Guard> @ Lucky Egg
 *Wrath* the female Deino <Hustle> @ Lucky Egg
 *Poe* the female Pancham <Iron Fist> @ Muscle Band

Totodile sends out, Wargle sends out and attacks, Wargle attacks.


----------



## Totodile (Apr 3, 2015)

Let's go with my good friend, Hel!


----------



## Totodile (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh, and can she start on the edge of the pool? :D


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 4, 2015)

Sure c:


----------



## Wargle (Apr 4, 2015)

Let's go with Scraggy. kinda nearish the pool I guess, with a lot of space in between the two.

Alright Scraggy, we're two points slower, so we have to fix that. Start off with a good Dragon dance to get going. Once you're nice and faster, go ahead and get rid of that pesky Dawn Stone with Knock off, then boost your attack more with Power up punch.

If you can't hit for any reason besides substitute, use Dragon dance. If you get attracted, use it back to return the love.

*Dragon Dance ~ Knock Off/Dragon Dance/Attract ~ Power-Up Punch/Dragon Dance/Attract*





By the way, according toe the first post, I respond to my own attacks, and as much as I'd love to let Snorunt get it, I'll let Totodile do it :p


----------



## Totodile (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks Wargle :D

Okay, we're at a disadvantage here, so let's see what we can do. First, poison your dear new friend here, and drop your Dawn Stone while you're at it. It looks like you'll be losing it either way. Then set up some Hail, since that should work in here. Finally, smack him with a Blizzard.

*Toxic (drop Dawn Stone) ~ Hail ~ Blizzard*


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 10, 2015)

*Cerulean Gym*

A very large swimming pool lined with bleachers. There is a floating island in the center, large enough for an Onix to curl up uncomfortably, and land-bound Pokemon may start either here or on the cement surrounding the pool. If such Pokemon jump or are pushed into the water, they must expend 1% energy each action to stay afloat until they climb out (not applicable to water-types). Because of its type affiliation, water-type moves deal 1% more damage for 1% less energy.​​​
*Totodile (Oo)*

Hel (f) <ice body> @dawn stone
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- ‘:3’

*Wargle (Oo)*

(m) <moxie>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
‘I’ll punch you right in the face!!’​
Upon release, both pokemon take a moment to examine their arena, neither one particularly adept at, well… swimming. They’re pretty grateful that they’ve been put on the outskirts of the pool, and for the floaties on top of said pool, since they don’t fancy a dip in the water any time soon. It’s hard to tell which one is more fearful - scraggy at least has noticeably limbs with which to swim, but Hel might float, since it’s… hard to tell what she’s made out of, really. These thoughts dwell on their minds while they turn their focus to battle, probably not helping much…

Scraggy begins, bouncing from foot to foot, punching the air like a tiny boxer. A green rush of energy flows up his body, giving him a burst of adrenaline to keep him going strong - even when a slop of purple goo lands right by his side, burning into the gym’s ceramic floor. Hel looks utterly dismayed at her miss, and so does scraggy; that was meant for _him_. He stops his bouncing and stares first at the hissing acids, then at the snorunt, re-assessing his opponent. Nasty.

Now thoroughly pumped, scraggy rushes around the pool, stepping gingerly around the still-fuming toxic, his tiny fists raised. A dark glow burns around them and as he quickly reaches Hel, he slams his paws into her side, trying to swipe off her - her - but she’d already dropped her dawn stone, damn it, and he paws aimlessly at her instead. Though she certainly isn’t happy at the slight bruise forming on her side, she still smirks at the trick she’s managely to pull off.

Now, she just has to pull off one more. Though indoors, she turns her body to look upwards, praying silently to the ice-gods above to shower her with their blessings. She keeps murmuring, and nothing seems to happen for quite a while, much to her dismay; she’s convinced it won’t work, and about to give up, when the first tiny hail stone smacks into her icy hide. She yelps with shock and delight, beginning to heal a bit from that previous knock off, and then more fall down, an absolute storm overwhelming both her and scraggy. The poor lizard tries to cover his head with his hoody, but nothing stops the torrent of ice from smacking him; only the bottom of the pool seems to get any relief, and he’s certainly not going down _there_.

No… his only choice is to enact some revenge. Glowering, he raises his fist, now glowing a slight orange, and slams it heavily down on Hel’s smiling face. Her smile evaporates to be replaced with a deep grimace - that hurt worse than the knock off before! Another bruise is forming, and the ice is only small comfort now. 

Oh, but she can play at revenge too.

Her body grows, swelling, doubling in size, collecting in air and falling hail stones until she’s lost her former shape and is just a strange ball of sucked-in cheeks - and she lets it all out in one massive breath. Out, out, an enormous gush of freezing wind and ice covering the gym and scraggy’s shocked face, coating the top of the pool in a thin layer of ice, until Hel is reduced back to her normal size, completely out of breath. She gasps a bit, pulling in air to refill her lungs, and admires her handiwork.​
*Totodile (Oo)*

Hel (f) <ice body>
Health: 87%
Energy: 86%
- ‘Everything will be ice!!’ Ice Body active.

*Wargle (Oo)*

(m) <moxie>
Health: 85%
Energy: 92%
‘o__o cold…’  +2 atk +1 spe.

*Arena Notes:*
Hail is falling from the rooftop (7 more actions). The water is beginning the frost over. There’s a dawn stone on the floor next to Hel and scraggy.

*Final Notes:*

 Toxic missed… bad luck there.
 Totodile next.


----------



## Totodile (Apr 11, 2015)

I guess it's just as well Toxic missed, since he has Shed Skin and everything.

Do some more Avalanching if he hits you with a damaging move, but use Frost Breath if he doesn't. But if he Protects, Chill.

*Avalance/Frost Breath/Chill x3*


----------



## Wargle (Apr 11, 2015)

Ok, well we're going to try something novel here. 

Get rid of this pesky hail. If hail can work inside I see no reason sun can't. Then when that's up, we can abuse types and weather and boosts with Fire Punch. Finish it off by stopping his last turn.

*Sunny Day ~ Fire Punch ~ Fake Out*


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 14, 2015)

*Cerulean Gym*

A very large swimming pool lined with bleachers. There is a floating island in the center, large enough for an Onix to curl up uncomfortably, and land-bound Pokemon may start either here or on the cement surrounding the pool. If such Pokemon jump or are pushed into the water, they must expend 1% energy each action to stay afloat until they climb out (not applicable to water-types). Because of its type affiliation, water-type moves deal 1% more damage for 1% less energy.​​​
*Totodile (Oo)*

Hel (f) <ice body>
Health: 87%
Energy: 86%
- ‘Everything will be ice!!’ Ice Body active.

*Wargle (Oo)*

(m) <moxie>
Health: 85%
Energy: 92%
‘o__o cold…’  +2 atk +1 spe.​
Clearly sick of the ice rocks hitting him, scraggy turns his head to the ceiling and mumbles a few choice words. For a few moments, nothing quite happens, but as this was quite similiar to earlier events scraggy wasn’t so worried. And indeed, quite suddenly and strangely a tiny bright orb materialized near the ceiling, growing stronger and hotter until the hail was melting before it reached the floor, the frost coating the pool entirely gone. All that remained of the hail were puddles of water across the gym, while the intense fake-sun shone on.

Squinting her eyes now, and clearly dissapointed, Hel sucked in another deep breath and released it all at once on the nearby scraggy. Scraggy yelped in shock; it seemed to have hit a nerve, perhaps a bruise formed by the falling ice, and he paws his side where the ice had struck quite gingerly. 

Now frustrated, scraggy drew his fist outwards, drawing energy from the warming sun. His fist erupted into flames, and all at once he brought it down on Hel, striking her across the cheek - but she braced herself, and as he drew his fist back, she roared furiously. The melted ice now rushed into the air, re-freezing and slamming into scraggy along with Hel’s tiny weight. Somehow the impact felt so much heavier, doubled by the strength of scraggy’s own attack, the ice punching him back to the floor as he’d done to Hel. She landed and stared at him, he stared back, an uneasy tension neither dared break.

Hel didn’t even notice scraggy move; he was too fast, and he slammed into her, smacking her light but fast back-handed. She stumbled back, overwhemled by the shock, not even remembering her commands …​
*Totodile (Oo)*

Hel (f) <ice body>
Health: 65%
Energy: 76%
- ‘Wh —‘

*Wargle (Oo)*

(m) <moxie>
Health: 60%
Energy: 80%
‘Hah!’  +2 atk +1 spe.

*Arena Notes:*
There’s a tiny sun that’s shining brightly (6 more actions). There’s a dawn stone on the floor next to Hel and scraggy.

*Final Notes:*

 Frost Breath was (obviously) a crit.
 Wargle next.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 14, 2015)

Scraggy being in two battles at once is confusing. Oh well.

Let's make hay while the sun shines. Get a fire punch out for great damage. Then go ahead and do yourself a favor and Drain Punch some health back. Then have a bite to eat.

If you can't hit for any reason besides a sub, Bulk Up. If Snorunt uses avalanche, use Spit the next turn

*Fire Punch/Bulk Up ~ Drain Punch/Bulk Up/Spite ~ Crunch/Bulk Up/Spite*


----------



## Totodile (Apr 15, 2015)

Don't worry, Hel! Get some more hail going. Then Mimic his Drain Punch. Finally, smack him with a Blizzard.

*Hail ~ Mimic (Drain Punch) ~ Blizzard*


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 22, 2015)

*Cerulean Gym*

A very large swimming pool lined with bleachers. There is a floating island in the center, large enough for an Onix to curl up uncomfortably, and land-bound Pokemon may start either here or on the cement surrounding the pool. If such Pokemon jump or are pushed into the water, they must expend 1% energy each action to stay afloat until they climb out (not applicable to water-types). Because of its type affiliation, water-type moves deal 1% more damage for 1% less energy.​​​
*Totodile (Oo)*

Hel (f) <ice body>
Health: 65%
Energy: 76%
- ‘Wh—‘

*Wargle (Oo)*

(m) <moxie>
Health: 60%
Energy: 80%
‘Hah!’  +2 atk +1 spe.​
Scraggy wastes no time. He raises his fist and draws the heat from the blazing sun to it, smashing it down on Hel’s heavily bruised face (body?). The snorunt cries out in pain, but it does manage to break her out of her stupor, and she whines pitifully at the … ceiling… It answers her, the thinned clouds drawing back, blotting out the sun and releasing their pent-up hail stones back to the gym floor. Hel gives a sigh of relief; gone is the sun, and the ice is doing wonders to her aching skin.

She’s only got a moment to enjoy it, though. Scraggy draws back his other fist, gathering up a different sort of energy now, more familiar to him, and brings it down on Hel’s other cheek. The impact is way harder than either one expected, so hard it sends Hel tumbling back end over end until she manages to stabilize herself on her tiny feet. Scraggy, meanwhile, has drawn the life force from her wound, sucking it back through his knuckles into his body, and he feels worlds better for it. 

Hel shakes herself, trying to ignore the throbbing pain in her entire body. It’s hard to concentrate, but she blocks it out, focusing on remembering everything scraggy had done - how he’d drawn up his fist, gathered up a strange energy towards it, just how he’d punched her, and the life force that had sapped towards him from her. Yes… she thinks she can do that…

Grinning now, a dark fluid was clearly visible between scraggy’s sharp teeth, and he ran clumsily towards Hel. She yelled but couldn’t avoid it as his jaws closed on her, the dark ooze burning at her skin - and she let loose an enormous breath of cold air, blasting him off her and several feet backwards. He landed hard on his butt, the icy winds still blowing, freezing him tot he ground. His eyes were huge as he realized what had happened - he tried to punch at his legs, at the ice encrusting him there, but it was too thick, he couldn’t move _at all_.​
*Totodile (Oo)*

Hel (f) <ice body>
Health: 26%
Energy: 65%
- ‘Ugg…‘ Mimic replaced with Drain Punch.

*Wargle (Oo)*

(m) <moxie>
Health: 56%
Energy: 68%
‘Lemme go!!’  Legs are frozen (severe). +2 atk +1 spe.

*Arena Notes:*
Hail is falling (6 more actions). There’s a dawn stone on the floor next to Hel and scraggy.

*Final Notes:*

 Drain Punch was a critical hit.
 Blizzard froze scraggy.
 Totodile next.


----------



## Totodile (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmm. Okay, change of plans. Keep your distance, and he shouldn't be able to do much. Use Blizzard if it's hailing, but Ice Beam if it's not, and switch between them if he Torments you. If he Protects, use Reflect, but only do that once.

*Blizzard/Ice Beam/Reflect x3*


----------



## Wargle (Apr 24, 2015)

*Sunny Day ~ Taunt ~ Protect *


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 30, 2015)

*Cerulean Gym*

A very large swimming pool lined with bleachers. There is a floating island in the center, large enough for an Onix to curl up uncomfortably, and land-bound Pokemon may start either here or on the cement surrounding the pool. If such Pokemon jump or are pushed into the water, they must expend 1% energy each action to stay afloat until they climb out (not applicable to water-types). Because of its type affiliation, water-type moves deal 1% more damage for 1% less energy.​​​
*Totodile (Oo)*

Hel (f) <ice body>
Health: 26%
Energy: 65%
- ‘Ugg…‘ Mimic replaced with Drain Punch.

*Wargle (Oo)*

(m) <moxie>
Health: 56%
Energy: 68%
‘Lemme go!!’  Legs are frozen (severe). +2 atk +1 spe.​
Hel eagerly doubles in size again, not waiting for the frozen scraggy to escape his icy prison, and blasts him with another facefull of snow. The force nearly knocks him straight out of the ice encasing his lower body - only nearly, though, and instead he has to wobble to regain his balance while feeling like he’s been dunked into a tank of ice water. His entire body is going numb, ice hailing on him, his legs barely detectable, his arms quickly rubbing the snow clinging to his face … oh, he’s definitely had enough. Pitifully now, he whines at the ceiling, or the clouds blocking it, and waits anxiously for the sun to reappear… and sure enough, it does, popping out of the storming clouds and scaring them off like scared cats from a chasing dog. Soon, like before, only puddles remain as evidence of the hail, and the sun is so strong that the ice encasing Scraggy melts almost immediately. He can almost feel his legs again!

Jumping from foot to foot, Scraggy’s chipper mood seems to have returned with the sun, and he barks his joy at Hel. Oh, her stupid clouds are gone now, huh?? Scared of a bit of sun? Bet she’ll try and call the hail back - hide behind some ice shards like a baby, can’t she do anything else, little baby! Hel’s cheeks burn red with fury, and she puffs up to release a thin beam of frost towards the boasting Scraggy, blasting him off his feet with the shock of it. He slides on the wet floor and rises slowly, smugness gone from his face; the sun’s warmed him up, sure, but he’s clearly hurting. 

Hel puffs up again, ready to release another beam, but Scraggy’s even faster. He raises up a thin shield, clearly visible in the sunlight, and Hel pauses, unsure. The rage pushes her forward though, too hot to let her think, and she releases the built-up ice, crashing as shards across Scraggy’s shield. He winces a bit with the pressure of keeping it up, but the ice runs out fast and he lets it down, relieved. Hel’s fury is still clear, though - she’s ready to kill.​
*Totodile (Oo)*

Hel (f) <ice body>
Health: 26%
Energy: 51%
- ‘YOUUuuuu!!!‘ Taunted (1 more actions), Mimic replaced with Drain Punch.

*Wargle (Oo)*

(m) <moxie>
Health: 32%
Energy: 55%
‘9_9’  +2 atk +1 spe.

*Arena Notes:*
Sun is shining (6 more actions). There’s a dawn stone on the floor next to Hel and scraggy.

*Final Notes:*

 The ice made scraggy slower, so Hel got a blizzard in before the sun came out and thawed scraggy.
 Was a bit unsure what to do when scraggy protected, but figured that since Hel was given the option of an attacking move, she should go with that.
 Wargle next.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 30, 2015)

Is scraggy still frozen? You mention him thawing and he was moving about but the stats say severe freezing


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 30, 2015)

Woops, yes, he's defrosted, editing.


----------



## Wargle (May 1, 2015)

Righty. Let's start big yes? Go for the damage output. Keep using it. If the weather is ever not sunny, make it sunny. If you can't hit for any reason besides a sub, use Dragon Dance.

*Fire Punch/Sunny day/Dragon Dance. x3*


----------



## Totodile (May 1, 2015)

I guess we just hit him while we can.

*Avalanche x3*


----------



## shy ♡ (May 1, 2015)

*Cerulean Gym*

A very large swimming pool lined with bleachers. There is a floating island in the center, large enough for an Onix to curl up uncomfortably, and land-bound Pokemon may start either here or on the cement surrounding the pool. If such Pokemon jump or are pushed into the water, they must expend 1% energy each action to stay afloat until they climb out (not applicable to water-types). Because of its type affiliation, water-type moves deal 1% more damage for 1% less energy.​​​
*Totodile (Oo)*

Hel (f) <ice body>
Health: 26%
Energy: 51%
- ‘YOUUuuuu!!!‘ Taunted (1 more actions), Mimic replaced with Drain Punch.

*Wargle (Oo)*

(m) <moxie>
Health: 32%
Energy: 55%
‘9_9’ +2 atk +1 spe.​
Hel visibly braces herself, knowing the end is near and yet entirely ready to take Scraggy down with her. As his fist raises, summoning the heat of the sun and slamming down on her cheek - and oh, it hurts, it _burns_ like a thousand suns - she takes the force of his attack and rebounds it back. All the melted water around her lifts into the air, flash-freezing and piling down onto Scraggy like a ton of bricks. He has no time to even scream; he’s buried completely, a huge mound of ice and snow so thick it feels like rock. The pain is enough to keep him there, immobile, unready to dig his way out, but the sun does its job and soon it’s only ice-water coating him. At last he stands up, shaking off the last remains of melted snow, feeling himself shaking from the pain that can’t be melted so easily.

But he’s stronger than that. He can’t be knocked down. Slowly, with clear effort, he raises a fist to the air, summoning the sun to his side. Another punch is all that’s needed; Hel falls off her feet, eyes closing slowly, and she’s finally out. She’s quickly recalled as Scraggy feels a rush of adrenaline surge through him… he has the power.​
*Totodile (Xo)*

Hel (f) <ice body>
Health: 0%
Energy: 45%
Fainted.

*Wargle (Oo)*

(m) <moxie>
Health: 10%
Energy: 47%
‘I can do it…’ +3 atk +1 spe.

*Arena Notes:*
Sun is shining (4 more actions). There’s a dawn stone on the floor next to scraggy.

*Final Notes:*

 Scraggy’s Moxie activated after Hel fainted; the power up punch/dragon dance boosts will start fading next round, though.
 Totodile sends out, Wargle attacks, Totodile attacks.


----------



## Totodile (May 1, 2015)

You did good, Hel. We'll finish this.

Time to go with my namesake, Sobek!


----------



## Wargle (May 2, 2015)

This is nice. Let's lead off with more damage. Reboost yourself, then get some damage in.

If you can't Dragon Dance use Power-up Punch. If you can't hit for any reason other than a sub, use Dragon Dance. If on the last two actions you are statused and you can hit with it, use facade.

*Dragon Dance/Power-Up Punch ~ Thunder Punch/Dragon Dance/Facade ~ Thunder Punch/Dragon Dance/Facade*


----------



## Totodile (May 2, 2015)

Waterfall should get this done.

*Waterfall x3*


----------



## shy ♡ (May 8, 2015)

*Cerulean Gym*

A very large swimming pool lined with bleachers. There is a floating island in the center, large enough for an Onix to curl up uncomfortably, and land-bound Pokemon may start either here or on the cement surrounding the pool. If such Pokemon jump or are pushed into the water, they must expend 1% energy each action to stay afloat until they climb out (not applicable to water-types). Because of its type affiliation, water-type moves deal 1% more damage for 1% less energy.​​​
*Totodile (xO)*

Sobek (m) <torrent>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
‘:D!!’

*Wargle (Oo)*

(m) <moxie>
Health: 10%
Energy: 47%
‘I can do it…’ +3 atk +1 spe.​
Sobek bursts into the arena with a flash of white, bouncing excitedly from foot to foot. His excitement is barely hindered by the blazing sun - sure, it’s hot, but he’s surrounded by a pool of water and freshly-melted ice, what could be better? Plus, his opponent looks like he’s on his lasts legs. Still, Scraggy somehow manages to pick up a bit of speed, enough for a haphazard dance that somewhat resembles the one he’d put on at the beginning of the match. Though he’s clearly not as impressive visually as before, the dance has the same effect - he feels the adrenaline course through him, pushing him onwards, ignoring his pain - 

And then Sobek slams into him, shoving him so forcefully he’s tossed straight into the pool. There’s no consciousness left in him, and he drifts aimlessly downwards before being quickly recalled, to Sobek’s clear delight. The totodile squaks and dances, eager for his new target.​
*Totodile (xO)*

Sobek (m) <torrent>
Health: 100%
Energy: 97%
‘Bring it on!!!’

*Wargle (Xo)*

(m) <moxie>
Health: 0%
Energy: 45%
Fainted.

*Arena Notes:*
Sun is shining (3 more actions). There’s a dawn stone on the floor next to scraggy.

*Final Notes:*

 Waterfall was a crit.
 Wargle sends out, Totodile attacks, Wargle attacks.


----------



## Wargle (May 8, 2015)

Let's get some evolution going here! Androgynous Porygon, take the lead~


----------



## Totodile (May 8, 2015)

Oh dear. We'll probably be bombarded by electric attacks, so we'll have to do what we can. Start with Mud Sport, then bombard it with Water Pulse. If it's a type that resists water, or if Sunny Day is in effect, use Ice Beam. If it's unhittable for any reason besides Substitute, use Dragon Dance.

*Mud Sport ~ Water Pulse/Ice Beam/Dragon Dance x2*


----------



## Wargle (May 9, 2015)

Well, I did plan to use electric attacks but I guess that can wait. But first, hit it with a wonderful Thunder Wave so we're faster than it, that'd be nice. Then make use of your lovely special attack boost. Let loose a few Tri-Attacks to get some pain going. 

*Thunder Wave.gif ~ Tri-Attack.exe X2*


----------



## shy ♡ (May 9, 2015)

*Cerulean Gym*

A very large swimming pool lined with bleachers. There is a floating island in the center, large enough for an Onix to curl up uncomfortably, and land-bound Pokemon may start either here or on the cement surrounding the pool. If such Pokemon jump or are pushed into the water, they must expend 1% energy each action to stay afloat until they climb out (not applicable to water-types). Because of its type affiliation, water-type moves deal 1% more damage for 1% less energy.​​​
*Totodile (xO)*

Sobek (m) <torrent>
Health: 100%
Energy: 97%
‘Bring it on!!!’

*Wargle (xO)*

Androgynous Porygon (x) <download> @Up-Grade
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
‘beep’ +1 sp atk.​
Androgynous Porygon pops into the gym with a flash of white, its limbs whirring about as if unattached from its body, its head twisting around until it centers on Sobek. Like a bird of prey, its eyes focus, charging in on their target until they’ve gathered up everything about him - and, satisfied, Andro draws back, clearly ready.

Sobek frowns, feeling a bit… undressed. No one appreciates being stared at like that, let alone by something so machine-like, so… unpokemon. A shiver runs up his spine, but he puts it out of his mind, focusing instead on the dance he must perform! But he realizes all too soon that there’s none of the materials he needs. Looking all around a bit frantically, all he sees is water, sun, and clear tiled floors that definitely won’t hinder any sort of electrical attacks. Hesitantly, he flips up some of the still-melting water puddles, but figures it would do quite the opposite of its intended purpose if he spread it over himself. Instead he dejectedly sits there, letting a frown spread over his face.

And it only worsens. Androgynous Porygon sparks, and Sobek has a moment to giddily hope the robot might be malfunctioning, but instead a wiry thread of lightning shivers from its body towards the tiny croc. it coats itself on his wet skin, sinking into his muscles and seizing them entirely, so that any movement he tried to make was stopped before it could even begin. Only his eyes remained mobile, dashing to his trainer and the porygon in panic.

His panic grows as the porygon backs up a bit, its limbs moving forwards to build up small orbs of energy before each of them. The orbs crackle with their own matter - fire, lightning and ice respectively - and converge upon each other, triple beams forging together as they arc towards the immobile Sobek. The totodile can’t even cry out as he’s hit, the beams pushing him backwards like a literal fist, until his muscles finally relax at almost the same time the energy winds out. 

Androgynous Porygon wastes no time charging a second tri attack; the three energies form together in another beam, smacking into the slowly rising totodile. Sobek manages a cry of pain this time, and fights against the beams’ pushing force, but it’s so much stronger than last time and he feels himself falling into the pool. He lands with a splash, arms and legs spasming to keep him afloat, but at least the tri attack is gone now. 

Slowly, he drifts closer towards the porygon, sucking up water and then screeching it out. It shoves through the air as if fighting against it, the sound smacking into Androgynous Porygon almost harder than the water itself. The porygon careens from the force, but soon rights itself, shaking off droplets of water as it refocuses on the splashing totodile.

And finally, the sun has had enough. It seems to shrink upon itself, disappearing into nothingness, and the overhwelming heat is finally gone with it. Neither pokemon takes much notice, one being an actual machine, the other being in the cooling water, with more important things on his mind.​
*Totodile (xO)*

Sobek (m) <torrent>
Health: 72%
Energy: 93%
‘Just keep swimming…’ Paralyzed (severe).

*Wargle (xO)*

Androgynous Porygon (x) <download> @Up-Grade
Health: 95%
Energy: 89%
‘bloop beep bop’ +1 sp atk.

*Arena Notes:*
There’s a dawn stone on the floor next to scraggy.

*Final Notes:*

 Sobek was fully paralyzed on the second action.
 Second tri attack was a crit.
 Mud Sport failed cause no mud/dirt. Since Dig/EQ are banned figured it shouldn’t pass.
 Wargle next.


----------



## Wargle (May 9, 2015)

Oh. I don't know why but i expected Mud Sport to work maybe because I haven't read the rules in a long time

That just increased our movepool (hah, pool jokes) by a lot. But let's not forget your natural affinity.

Start with a Tri Attack, then use a Thunderbolt, then another Tri Attack.

If you can't hit for any reason other than a sub, go ahead and change to a more painful form. If you've Converted and he's unhittable again, use Lock On.

*Tri-Attack.exe/Conversion(Electric).gif ~ Thunderbolt.exe/Conversion(Electric).gif/Lock-On.jpeg ~ Tri-Attack.exe/Conversion(Electric).gif/Lock-On.jpeg*


----------



## Totodile (May 10, 2015)

Oh wow, I really dropped the ball on that one.

Let's see. If you can move, use Facade. If you can't, just stay where you are and Screech your little heart out.

*Facade/Screech x3*


----------



## shy ♡ (May 10, 2015)

*Cerulean Gym*

A very large swimming pool lined with bleachers. There is a floating island in the center, large enough for an Onix to curl up uncomfortably, and land-bound Pokemon may start either here or on the cement surrounding the pool. If such Pokemon jump or are pushed into the water, they must expend 1% energy each action to stay afloat until they climb out (not applicable to water-types). Because of its type affiliation, water-type moves deal 1% more damage for 1% less energy.​​​
*Totodile (xO)*

Sobek (m) <torrent>
Health: 72%
Energy: 93%
‘Just keep swimming…’ Paralyzed (severe).

*Wargle (xO)*

Androgynous Porygon (x) <download> @Up-Grade
Health: 95%
Energy: 89%
‘bloop beep bop’ +1 sp atk.​
Once again, tiple orbs form before Androgynous Porygon, converging and rushing towards Sobek as three beams. They hit hard, pushing the floundering totodile down under the water before fizzing into nothingness. Sobek gasps and paddles upwards, failing limbs working hard to keep him above the water, and now having to work even more to get him _out_ of it. He grabs hold of a small ladder and shoves himself up, climbing the stairs haphazardly until he’s out, on solid ground again. He stands there panting for a moment, catching his breath, all the pain and exhaustion of the paralysis coming to him; and then he lets loose.

Like a tidal wave, he slams his fury into the porygon, so hard he shoves it into the floor, climbs on top of it, snapping his jaw, whipping his tail, acting without thinking. He’s a ball of pure rage, driven by his pains and failures, until he has no more energy to move, and he flops tiredly to the floor. Androgynous beeps weakly, hesitantly climbing back into the air, not wanting to piss of the suddenly dangerous croc.

But nothing will _stop_ Andryogynous. It will attack, as ordered, for machines are simply a series of commands. More energy is collected, but this is more like the first attack, sparks zapping around it until it’s a giant ball of brilliant light, and it wraps around Sobek like a snake, twisting and shocking his wet skin black. He screams in pain, but the electricity runs dry quickly, leaving him a twitching, tired little totodile. 

He gets even more achingly to his feet, lunging at the porygon with fists drawn. He pummels into it, shoving and biting with all his might, and it’s clearly wearing on the machine. Bruises, scrapes and bite marks fleck its hide, oozing an oil-like substance. 

Still, Androgynous Porygon will not tire. It forms more orbs, loosing them towards the totodile as expected. The beams hit, and Sobek whimpers pitifully at the blow, but his paralysis has stopped him from letting out the pain like he’d want. He’s forced, instead, to scream indignantly, a scream of unending fury and pain. Androgynous whirrs, its calculations unable to compute through the noise - it can’t do anything, just try and stay afloat through the shock of noise.​
*Totodile (xO)*

Sobek (m) <torrent>
Health: 33%
Energy: 75%
‘>__<’ Paralyzed (severe), Torrent activated.

*Wargle (xO)*

Androgynous Porygon (x) <download> @Up-Grade
Health: 67%
Energy: 78%
‘#_#’ +1 sp atk, -2 def.

*Arena Notes:*
There’s a dawn stone on the floor next to scraggy.

*Final Notes:*

 Sobek was fully paralyzed on the third action, but he managed a screech.
 Totodile next.


----------



## Totodile (May 10, 2015)

Well, this is it. Use Facade some more. If it's ghost-, rock-, or steel-type, use Crunch. If you can't move, idk, Screech some more.

*Facade/Crunch/Screech x3*


----------



## Wargle (May 10, 2015)

This is the end. Finish him.mp4

*Hyper Beam.mov x3*


----------



## shy ♡ (May 10, 2015)

*Cerulean Gym*

A very large swimming pool lined with bleachers. There is a floating island in the center, large enough for an Onix to curl up uncomfortably, and land-bound Pokemon may start either here or on the cement surrounding the pool. If such Pokemon jump or are pushed into the water, they must expend 1% energy each action to stay afloat until they climb out (not applicable to water-types). Because of its type affiliation, water-type moves deal 1% more damage for 1% less energy.​​​
*Totodile (xO)*

Sobek (m) <torrent>
Health: 33%
Energy: 75%
‘>__<’ Paralyzed (moderate), Torrent activated.

*Wargle (xO)*

Androgynous Porygon (x) <download> @Up-Grade
Health: 67%
Energy: 78%
‘#_#’ +1 sp atk, -2 def.​
Androgynous Porygon’s eyes shine with anticipation. Even a machine can understand what’s about to happen, bright energy collecting before it, more powerful and explosive than any it had brought forth before. It’s too strong to stay still for long, and it erupts towards Sobek, a tremulous beam of light that smacks into his sensitive stomach so hard it tosses him back several feet. He nearly lands back in the pool, but he grabs at the tiled floor with his claws, fighting against the beam with all his might. He pushes through it, until the energy runs out - Androgynous looks exhausted, or as exhausted as a robot can look, and so does Sobek, butt he totodile lunged as it, unleashed all his fury at his battered state. The porygon doesn’t respond, merely collapsing in the air under his beating, waiting it out and floating back upwards. 

It can out-wait anything now. It sees its victory on the horizon. Another beam of pure energy forms and rushes towards Sobek, a bit smaller than the previous but just enough to toss the small croc like a limp doll into the pool once more. He lets out only a small whimper, floating to the top of the water, and is recalled to his pokeball before Androgynous lets out a swift round of victorious beeps. It won! It floats down to the gym floor, resting its tired head…​
*Totodile (xX)*

Sobek (m) <torrent>
Health: 0%
Energy: 67%
Fainted.

*Wargle (xO)*

Androgynous Porygon (x) <download> @Up-Grade
Health: 51%
Energy: 56%
‘bleep boop!!’ +1 sp atk, -2 def.

*Final Notes:*

 First hyper beam was a crit.
 Anddd Wargle is the winner! They get $16, Totodile gets $8 and I get $10 for reffing. Exp/happiness will be handled by the db.


----------



## Totodile (May 10, 2015)

Haha, poor Sobek. He pretty much just got smacked around.

Nice job, Wargle! You really went all out here.


----------



## Wargle (May 11, 2015)

Thanks! You did well too.


----------

